# Not Exactly Watches But...



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

I've been clearing out the back bedroom and found two alarm clocks which I was given by my nana! There don't appear to be any distinguishing marks or names on one and "Foreign" stamped on the other. I know they aren't exactly watches but would anyone know what make they are or where I could look for more info? The one in the little case seems to work fine (mechanism and alarm) and the alarm on the bronze one seems to work but not the mechanism, haven't taken it apart to see what's the matter - I wouldn't know where to start.

Heres the pics...










I could post more if it would help identification.

Many thanks,

Dave


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

Back of the one in the case...










Back of the bronze one...


----------



## stefano34 (Sep 27, 2009)

The little bronze one looks a belter, I'd be happy to own it!


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

I saw one on the internet earlier which was polished up and it looked sweet, although a bit too much for my liking! You interested???


----------



## FuriousPig (Jun 17, 2009)

I concur, the Bronze one is beautiful.


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Dave Cross said:


> I saw one on the internet earlier which was polished up and it looked sweet, although a bit too much for my liking! You interested???










Must wait till you get 50 posts...

The bronze is nice!


----------



## Dave Cross (Dec 1, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Must wait till you get 50 posts...


I know I wasn't selling it, also I've been told by the powers that be that I can't sell either of them!!! I've been going on a bit of a fleebay frenzy and selling loads of old stuff (phones/cameras/Car CD Changers and even a bed!!!).


----------

